

An Alternative to LaunchRock - myersgp

Does anyone know of an alternative to LaunchRock, where the email addresses obtained are validated, there is an API, and a way to migrate the data out?
======
captn3m0
My friend recently tackled this in a hackathon using FireBase as the backend,
and gh-pages as a static host. He hasn't open sourced it yet, though (I've
just pinged him with this thread).

It will be available at github.com/shashankmehta/firelaunch as soon as he
does.

~~~
sararob
[Firebase Community Manager here] I'm interested in seeing Firelaunch when
your friend open sources yet!

~~~
leostatic
Working on it now. Hopefully I'll be done with it soon. Coding with my left
hand only. Right hand has stitches!

I could add you on GH so that you can give me feedback on it. Let me know if
you are interested.

------
danaseverson
Might want to check out leadpages.net, only bummer is that it's not free.
Also, doesn't square space offer launch pages?

